# cannondale mtn vs road



## vtarider (Feb 20, 2008)

Hello ,
I am looking to give tandem riding a try with daughters / wife .
I was wondering on the Cannondale bikes if there is a big difference between the road and mtn bikes . model # tube thickness I see the MT 2000 model around alot is this the mtn model? This will be used mostly for mtn and once in a while on the street with tires changed to slicks. 
I am looking at used bikes for now to make sure we use it enough and cost ,I was also looking to add a front shock to the Cannondale model,would that be a problem at all?
any other advice would be great .
Thanks for your time
Dave


----------

